# Bundle Cigars - Which Are The Best?



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If you've been smoking cigars for any length of time, you have probably smoked a few of the Bundled Cigars out there. Hell, you may even be smoking them now for yard gars, golfing gars, fishing gars and so on. Some of them are pretty dam good, offering a nice flavorful smoke! I have recently tried a few and they were pretty dam good! Cusano (Dom), Baccarat (Hon), La Floridita (Nic) and Quorum! I like the Baccarat the best out of those four. They were all Churchill size cigars.

Which have you tried, and which do you consider the best of what you've tried?

Do you smoke any on and off as yard gars and so on, even now? If so, which ones?


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

The bundle cigar I smoke the most is Consuegra. I like both the Honduran and the maduro. I'd like to try the Dominican.

I smoked a Trinidad y Cia the other day and I liked it very well. $14 per 20 at JR's.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

For bundle cigars, I am a fan of the Tampa Sweethearts.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

+1 on the Tampa Sweethearts but they are more of a mild-medium. I also LOVE the Flor de Ybor City (same manufacturer) for a bit stronger cigar.

Cazadores by Pepin are quite good and are priced in the bundle range but are in a box.

I used to dig the Flor de Oliva Maduros but I just dont like Maduros anymore.

ymmv


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

volfan said:


> +1 on the Tampa Sweethearts but they are more of a mild-medium. I also LOVE the Flor de Ybor City (same manufacturer) for a bit stronger cigar.


Very true, good call Scottie! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My favorite bundle continues to be the Famous Nic. 3000.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> My favorite bundle continues to be the Famous Nic. 3000.


Another excellent call, Al! I have a few 3000s and a few Sweethearts in the humi, gonna have to break one of each out this coming week.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> For bundle cigars, I am a fan of the Tampa Sweethearts.


Love the No.50.

The 5 Vegas A Apex is without question my favorite bundle.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Another excellent call, Al! I have a few 3000s and a few Sweethearts in the humi, gonna have to break one of each out this coming week.


Last week I smoked my last from a bundle bought about a year ago and can honestly say I enjoyed every one of them. They were good to start with and they just get better with some rest.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Agree totally with the Tampa Sweethearts, Vegas A Apex, and Famous Nic 3000.

Also like the RP Seconds 1990/1992 and RP Liga "C" maduro and Liga "D". A lot of these U of SC fans like the ever-popular Fighting Cocks. :tu


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I like Alcazar. Alcazar is a medium strength Nic puro that comes only in maduro.:ss


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> Agree totally with the Tampa Sweethearts, Vegas A Apex, and Famous Nic 3000.
> 
> Also like the RP Seconds 1990/1992 and RP Liga "C" maduro and Liga "D". A lot of these U of SC fans like the ever-popular Fighting Cocks. :tu


Right on Jamie. 
The Liga B is a RP Sungrown second -- great spice.
For a low-end bundle, try Roly maduro torpedos.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Flor de Oliva Corojo and maduro's are also very tasty.:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I would have to go with the GR Specials Red Label. These are made by the same father/son team who make Gran Habanos.:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Taboo Value Blend is also a good bundle cigar! Mild-Medium with a little spice!:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Hands down for me it is the TNT JDN Alts. Get the corona size, $27 a bundle. :tu:tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are some I would recommend:

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 (torp or robusto)
Consuegra (maduro)
Occidental Reserve Double Maduro
Tampa Sweethearts #50
Corona Cigar Co. Dominican or Gold Series
CFO Reserva #7 or Graffitii


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

taltos said:


> I would have to go with the GR Specials Red Label. These are made by the same father/son team who make Gran Habanos.:ss


:tpd: Gotta agree. These age very, very well too. :tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Flor de Oliva Corojo & Gold
La Aurora 2nd's
Los Blancos Primos
Famous Nic 3000
DPG Fumadores


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-ESB&cat=3

Not the cheapest but my favorite bundle is
*Perdomo ESV Seconds* from CI
I've smoked a bunch & they have been flawless.
Great flavor!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the many great responses so far, and many nice suggestions. I need to try more bundles, that's for sure.

I'd love to see even more responses and helpful information on other bundled cigars as well!


----------



## Acalla (Aug 13, 2008)

I've enjoyed the Perdomo Fresco quite a bit.
:2


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're looking for a fuller bodied choice, you might investigate Vega Talanga (the Rojo is very good, heard that the Azul is too) and Flor de Copan. Excellent quality for the price.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

+1 for the RP Vintage Seconds. I LOVE the '92s.

Also, RP Liga are great. I have a bundle of the 'A' right now, which I am told is The Edge (smokes just like it). I am going to try 'C' (supposedly OWR) next.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Flor de Oliva Corojo is quite possibly one of my favorite smokes period. I also like the Tampa Sweethearts 50 or 500 in the Maduro wrapper.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

See my signature for the Puff For Pennies MAW, most of the smokes discussed in this thread get tossed around over there. It's a good place to try some bundle smokes before you get stuck with 19 sticks that you don't like. :tu


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

For "bang for the buck" (in this case less than a buck) flavor vs. value, it's hard to beat CFO's Blend #7.

It may take you some months to acclimate the fresh rolled cigars & get them to the right humidity for smoking, but the Blend #7 is a great cigar for the price paid. I've had a wheel of 50 in a dry humidor for some months now, & they are starting to really come around. I'd stack em up against many good $3-4 (box price/each) name brand cigars out there.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

(looks around to make sure RGDs not watching)

I like the Connie 84s(maduro)


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

For the most part, I'm still a bundle smoker. The FdO's are a very good cigar. The GR Special Reds are also good, although they are pretty hit and miss, sometimes in the same bundle. The Famous Nic 3000 are my all time favorite.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My favorite bundled smoke is the Tatuaje Black Label in the foil wrapped bundles 

Seriously though, I like the FDO bundles.
I have about quit smoking bundle smokes though since I have found the Ashton Benchmades. Excellent cigar at an excellent price. :2


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Flor de Oliva - all wrappers and vitolas I've had have been excellent. If they had a fancy band and somebody gave you one, you'd think you were smoking a $5-6.00 cigar.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Flor de Oliva maduro toro!! I always have at least one bundle in my cooler :tu


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> My favorite bundle continues to be the Famous Nic. 3000.


+1 :tu


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

Do the RP X-Outs count as bundles?
The Liga 'A', 'C' and 'D' are the ones I smoke mostly these days. Using CBid as my primary source, I can usually get those for between $2 to $2.5 per cigar, which is just in the comfort range for me as far as an everyday cigar goes.

I've been meaning to try out the Famous Nic 3000, but everytime I remember to check their website, they are out of them (perma-back ordered).


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Consuegras (Maduro)
T. Mercedes
JR Alt's (certain blends only)


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the grand daddy of them all

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-CZA&cat=3


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the grand daddy of them all
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-CZA&cat=3


The question was: Which are the best?
Cremosa does not fall in this category. However if you asked what the best way to induce vomiting is, Cremosa may be in the running


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

jaycarla said:


> Love the No.50.
> 
> The 5 Vegas A Apex is without question my favorite bundle.


Im going to have to agree with you....the 5 vegas series a apex is my favorite so far


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine are the Famous Dominican 4000 churchill and the Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Toro bundles.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

GR Specials Reds/Blacks
TNT JDN Alts
Don Kiki Reds/Greens
La Floridita
CFO #7s


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

la floridita y tampa sweethearts!!!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> +1 for the RP Vintage Seconds. I LOVE the '92s.
> 
> Also, RP Liga are great. I have a bundle of the 'A' right now, which I am told is The Edge (smokes just like it). I am going to try 'C' (supposedly OWR) next.


vin 92 2nds are my bundle too :hfive


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd have to go with Flor de Oliva Originals.

I forgot all about the GR Specials. I really liked those and my B&M quit carrying them. Never had a Famous Nic but plan to - there's too many of you that rave about it.
________

*Hey everyone - this is post 911 for me. MAY WE NEVER FORGET THE BRAVE MEN AND WOMEN AND LOVED ONES WE LOST THAT DAY !*


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Love the thread. Was really hoping to get a few ideas on new bundles, but it is really hard for me to see anything that I would want over the 5 A's.

The TNT JDN Alts. sound tempting though. And for $27 bones, hard to beat that. I have had a few of the TNT alts and they weren't bad.

So, I guess I did find something.:tu

I would say that JR has some good Alt bundles. The PAM alt was pretty damn good if I remember right.

Crap, now look, I am all over the place.

I change my vote, I don't like this thread!:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Ahoe, Atlantic and Best Cigar Prices both have the GR Specials. I usually order a bundle when I put in an order for more expensive boxed cigars.:tu


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

taltos said:


> Ahoe, Atlantic and Best Cigar Prices both have the GR Specials. I usually order a bundle when I put in an order for more expensive boxed cigars.:tu


Cigarplace has good prices on them too. The first of every month they offer $1 shipping so lately I've been geting mine there. The only drawback is they don't sell the coronas.


----------



## doubledown (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems like the Famous Nic 3000 are always on backorder, are they just that in demand or are they not being made anymore?


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

doubledown said:


> It seems like the Famous Nic 3000 are always on backorder, are they just that in demand or are they not being made anymore?


I called them up last month and talked to a rep. They said it will be back in stock at the end of August. Well, we're into September and nothing yet.

I hope they continue the line. I would love to get a bundle or two.


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

This is such a great thread!!!!

I just put in an order for the TNT JDN Alt's. Sound great to me! I was looking for a cheaper little firecracker of a cigar and sounds like it fits the bill.

I really like their PAM Alt's even though they don't really taste like the Anny more like a regular Padron.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Another vote for the Flor De Olivas, and I also like the TNT Punch Alts. :ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

El Cobre​


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I enjoy the LaFloridita maddys and the ever popular FdO maddys. I also picked up a bundle for cheap of the Torano Casa Torano connys that are great.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

I really, really like Vega Talanga cigars. They are Honduran, made with tobacco grown in the Talanga Valley, of all places (who woulda thunk it?).

Their claim to fame is that the tobacco is aged "en tercio", or bundled in palm bark. That gives them a "cuban" flavor that I've really enjoyed. Although slightly rustic, they look great, and I've never had a plug, burn issue or construction problem of any kind. You can get them for about $1 per stick in bundles of 20 or fivers. I've tried the blanco, rojo, and oscuro in torp and corona and belicoso vitolas. I always keep a couple of bundles on hand.


----------



## redrockeyes (Aug 28, 2008)

Had a Famous Nic 1000 that I received in a trade. It was a damn good cigar and for the price it will no doubt have a spot in my coolader. I checked and they are still backordered on the Nic 3000's


----------



## Garu (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll have to say Tio Pepe!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

CFO #7 reserva's.

just did a blind taste test with a friend, he picked those over an Gurkha Titan. a 50 cent cigar over a gurkha titan. I completely agreed with him though :chk


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Primos by Los Blancos are excellent bundle smokes. Famous has them in their "bundle" area for a pretty decent price. I ordrered 20, 10 maddie and 10 nattie, and had one last night. I should have given them a few days in the humidor to calm down from the water pillow being too full, but the maduro was a really great smoke for $2.50. I'll let them rest for a while and try another before I order a full bundle of each :tu :ss

Sadly, they're the only Los Blancos cigars I'll smoke


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I think for just a little more than the bundles I like the Sancho Panza DM, boxes can be had under $40. :tu


----------

